# Night Night Baby



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

R.i.p Big Nut'z...(Guinea pig) ^^^^
Just come back from the vets after putting my little boi to sleep.
He's better off I know that but I am devastated. Sat crying my eyes out at the moment. I feel so sick.
He was the most friendly pig I have ever had. Always trying to get your attention and always trying to be fed. Always giving kisses and purring.
He had a long 6 years. Spoilt rotton.
Spent that past year or so battling chest infections and now he had had enough. 
I havnt lost a pet before, only when I was young, and my mum used to always go with them to be pts. But it's heartbreaking.
We rushed him into the vets last night as an emergency as he collapsed due to his chest which he was on anti biotics for, but It just got to much for him.
Oxygen bubble and loads of injections later, he had another attack and I was called in to say my good byes.
He licked my face cos I was crying and I know it was enough for him.
I get his ash's back in a couple of weeks to sprinkle with my other childhood pigs.

Ill miss you fatty.
xxx


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh I am SO sorry hunny. I know how bad you must be feeling. He will have had a fab life with you. Take care XX :grouphug:

RIP Big Nutz


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

So Sorry

RIP lil one x


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

really sorry to hear this, its not a nice thing to have to go through, keep your chin up and just think you had 6 years of fun with the little chap and thats so great.

eace:


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone, means alot at the moment.
Didnt realise how hard this is.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Aw Hun, so sorry for your loss. Sounds like he had a long and happy life with you.

Jo
xxx


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> Aw Hun, so sorry for your loss. Sounds like he had a long and happy life with you.
> 
> Jo
> xxx


Thank you xxx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Aww, that's so sad. Maybe his lick was his way of saying goodbye. *

*R.I.P piggy *


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im so sorry for your loss.Ive read previous posts on your Piggys so know how much you love them Our friends will be waiting at Rainbow Bridge RIP Little Piggy


----------



## bmth girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Thats really sad...sounds like you loved him lots...bless his little heart.....


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

Hes in a good place and you gave him a great long life so sorry hope your ok. 
R.I.P x


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the kind words.
Means alot!
xxx


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

im so sorry  R.I.P little one. i was crying when reading that. it was the lick bit that got me going. now my pillows all wet lol. its not easy at all pts a pet. i remember the first time i had to do it. i was crying so much i couldnt talk. i still get upset. she was my little angel, my rat, and since then two others have passed. it doesnt get any easier, but i feel it has made me stronger. my little ratties will be waiting also to greet your little boy. hope you are ok. look back and laugh @ his antics.


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

BlackRose said:


> im so sorry  R.I.P little one. i was crying when reading that. it was the lick bit that got me going. now my pillows all wet lol. its not easy at all pts a pet. i remember the first time i had to do it. i was crying so much i couldnt talk. i still get upset. she was my little angel, my rat, and since then two others have passed. it doesnt get any easier, but i feel it has made me stronger. my little ratties will be waiting also to greet your little boy. hope you are ok. look back and laugh @ his antics.


Hey thanks for tht.
Your right though, it'd be diffrent if he went in his sleep. But its the decision to do it, and its horrible.
Then comes the guilt and the blame and the "what ifs?" I know its a natural responce to things like that but oh my life.

The licking my face bit...
To make it a tad worse for you....

I'd agreed to have him pts and the vet said to me, have as long as you want as he's been put on something for pain and breathing and hell be ok for a while....
So i picked him up and asked for "nose kisses!" which he did all the time.
But he licked my nose and then my checks and side of my face and just looked at me.
I said to her, you have to take him now as I wont let you have him in a matter of seconds..and then he licked my bro as he said by and licked the vets just before she put him to sleeps.
Bro said, "if tht was in a movie it would be the most depressing thing ever seen!" 
I was such a mess it was unreal!
So yeah, hopefully your rats my other pigs and Shells two GSD's are hanging out causing chaos together!
xxx


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry for your loss 
R.I.P.
eace:


----------

